# Offshore 10/16



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

I need a last minute crew to go offshore Wednesday morning 
Call or text
9792153604


----------



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

where are you going and where from?


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Freeport bridge bait plenty of fuel we will Play it as we see it in the morning


----------



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

Went out with JRAB and my brother yesterday on JRAB boat from Freeport. What a awesome trip went out 50 miles to hit some great spots and shrimp boats caught some Mahi-Mahi's, Ling's, Amberjack's and had to fight off them **** in danger red snappers, we were even catching them trolling. Jon was great to fish with the boat was GREAT very CLEAN and cheap on gas so makes the trip cheap. If he'll take me again I will go for sure,Looking for a tuna trip. If you get a chance to go with him you wont be disappointed. Thanks AGAIN Jon and I'm going to eat good tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Trover76 I had fun you and your brother are welcome anytime we have extra room 

Thanks for the good report


----------

